# How do I get my music to look like this in Sibelius?



## Mike Marino (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

I write for marching percussion and there are many times (especially during auditions) where it would be great to have multiple exercises on a single page without a stave in-between the exercises.

It would look something like this:
http://www.jaredoleary.com/Sheet_Music/Drumcorps/Academy/Academy_Music_002.jpg

I'm using Sibelius 6.2. What's the process for this?

Thanks!
- Mike


----------



## Daryl (Oct 12, 2012)

Mike Marino @ Fri Oct 12 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I write for marching percussion and there are many times (especially during auditions) where it would be great to have multiple exercises on a single page without a stave in-between the exercises.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but don't really understand what you're trying to do. On your jpg the only odd thing I see is that there are no barlines. Could you post a screenshot of your Sibelius file so that I can see what you're not liking.

D


----------



## kclements (Oct 12, 2012)

I think you want to use a Worksheet - do a google search for sibelius worksheets, or in section 5.25 of the reference guide. You can make custom worksheets for your needs. There is also worksheets available on the sibelius website.

cheers
kc


----------



## windshore (Oct 12, 2012)

Assuming the scan just doesn't show barlines and you already know how to create the staves and notes, the only layout issue for you is that you would want system splits between exercises.

Choose the barline where you want the system to split then go under the Layout menu / Format / Split System (not System Break).

You can then start the next exercise. When you enter a new time sig, you'll need to hide the prep time sig at the end of the previous staff. You can drag the first bar of the new exercise to create the extra space between exercises.


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 12, 2012)

The scan isn't my music, there would normally be staves, barlines; should have mentioned that. I just want system splits. thanks Mark. I couldn't remember the terminology. I'll give this a try.

@KC: I've not messed with any of the worksheets in Sibelius; I'll check those out as well.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 12, 2012)

The key signatures always carry over to the new system though and the only solution I've found (which seems rather inelegant) is to hide them.

Is there a way to get a new key signature on the new system without a heads up warning at the end of the previous one?


----------



## windshore (Oct 12, 2012)

nope, just have to hide.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Windshore. 

Maybe Sibelius will consider fixing this in the next version....oh wait,... maybe not. :(


----------



## windshore (Oct 13, 2012)

I predict there will be a lot of changes whenever Sib is updated. There's a whole new team managing product development now. We might think that moving development to the Ukrain is strictly a $ move, but the fact that they have done it with new management actually makes me hopeful. Daniel S was, in my opinion, taking the program in the wrong direction.


----------



## Daryl (Oct 13, 2012)

synergy543 @ Sat Oct 13 said:


> Thanks Windshore.
> 
> Maybe Sibelius will consider fixing this in the next version....oh wait,... maybe not. :(


There's nothing to fix. It works perfectly as it is. Create a key sig, either tick the box hide, or don't. Click where you want it to go. Couldn't be simpler.

D


----------



## Daryl (Oct 13, 2012)

windshore @ Sat Oct 13 said:


> I predict there will be a lot of changes whenever Sib is updated. There's a whole new team managing product development now. We might think that moving development to the Ukrain is strictly a $ move, but the fact that they have done it with new management actually makes me hopeful. Daniel S was, in my opinion, taking the program in the wrong direction.


I predict that the first update will be an absolute disaster, and don't have great hopes for anything after that. Sibelius is a hugely complex program, and I've been told that adding a new member to a team for a program of this complexity takes at least 6 months. As the whole team, including the team leader, is a new one, I doubt that there'll be anything useful coming out until 2014 at the earliest.

As to whether or not Daniel's vision for the product was right or wrong, we will only know in hindsight. You have to remember that it was with Daniel at the helm that Sibelius caught up with and overtook Finale, which had been established for much longer.

D


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 13, 2012)

I wish they would have just updated 6.2 with 64-bit and XML exporting without all of the other stuff. Beyond that I would agree with Daryl that I don't think there was really anything else to worry about with the program.

- Mike


----------



## snattack (Nov 2, 2012)

synergy543 @ Fri Oct 12 said:


> The key signatures always carry over to the new system though and the only solution I've found (which seems rather inelegant) is to hide them.
> 
> Is there a way to get a new key signature on the new system without a heads up warning at the end of the previous one?



When you've hidden them you can do "reset note spacing" for Sibelius to redo the layout so that it seems the KS never existed =) try it.


----------

